# Christmas gift for you -- Inkbird Giveaway of WiFi ITC-308 Temperature Controller



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 17, 2019)

Hi Giveaway for Inkbird WiFi ITC-308 Temperature Controller has ended. Thanks for friends who entered!! Winners are 

 MJB05615
  and 

 buffalobbqpete
    
Please contact me to claim your Christmas gift!!

Also offer the 20% amazon page coupon here:

Please don't miss the good deal


Greetings from Inkbird. Hope you are all doing well. Christmas is coming, time to get a Christmas gift.
We are doing a giveaway of our WiFi ITC-308 Temperature Controller, we will offer 2 free units for USA.

WiFi ITC-308 is able to remote monitoring and controlling temperature , Pre-Wired Dual stage, heating and Cooling function, Support Amazon Alexa,Google Assistant,IFTTT
They will be good partner for you!

*Rules:*
Please reply this post. Thanks.
*Then on Dec.22, 2019 at 9:00 PM PDT, we will pick 2 winners. USA only.*

Here is 20% page coupon if you are interested in it:
https://amzn.to/2sBiaAh
Please share it with your friends or family if you have interest, thanks.
Good luck to all!


----------



## mike243 (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks for giving to folks all year long, Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 17, 2019)

Count me in :-)


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 17, 2019)

Merry Christmas and thanks. I'm in.

Chris


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 17, 2019)

count me in too!!


----------



## bassman (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks for your generosity!  Please count me in.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks for the on going support of the forum and it's members .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2019)

That is a nice Gift. Have a Merry Christmas...JJ


----------



## smokininidaho (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks for the chance. It's Christmas year round with Inkbirdbbq here at the forum!


----------



## plj (Dec 17, 2019)

Thanks, please add me in to the drawing!


----------



## busmania (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m in! Love my inkbird!


----------



## frankp (Dec 17, 2019)

I'd like to participate, thank you and Merry Christmas to all


----------



## cooperman (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m in.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 17, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings from Inkbird. Hope you are all doing well. Christmas is coming, time to get a Christmas gift.
> We are doing a giveaway of our WiFi ITC-308 Temperature Controller, we will offer 2 free units for USA.
> 
> WiFi ITC-308 is able to remote monitoring and controlling temperature , Pre-Wired Dual stage, heating and Cooling function, Support Amazon Alexa,Google Assistant,IFTTT
> ...


WOW!  Very generous.  Count me in please.


----------



## dr k (Dec 17, 2019)

Nice! Thanks for the chance to win. Good to be able to control analog crockpots, roasters etc.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2019)

Well I'm in for sure!
Would love to be sitting at the pool & watching the temps in my smoker!!
If the wi fi is as good as the bluetooth, then I think you have a winner!
I have a BBQ Guru & it works fine, but I don't know what it is doing without going out to the smoker & looking at it. The wi fi would definitely be a bonus!!
Al


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 17, 2019)

Count me in. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 17, 2019)

Add me to the winners list.  Happy holidays to all.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 17, 2019)

Count me in! Thanks for another great give away!


----------



## cfarley (Dec 17, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings from Inkbird. Hope you are all doing well. Christmas is coming, time to get a Christmas gift.
> We are doing a giveaway of our WiFi ITC-308 Temperature Controller, we will offer 2 free units for USA.
> 
> WiFi ITC-308 is able to remote monitoring and controlling temperature , Pre-Wired Dual stage, heating and Cooling function, Support Amazon Alexa,Google Assistant,IFTTT
> ...


Thanks for the Chance!!


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm in too!


----------



## jcanitz (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm in!!


----------



## No Joke Smoke (Dec 17, 2019)

Im in, Merry Xmas


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 17, 2019)

thanks for another great give away inkbird, i'm in.


----------



## Hawging It (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm all in....Again.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Dec 17, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings from Inkbird. Hope you are all doing well. Christmas is coming, time to get a Christmas gift.
> We are doing a giveaway of our WiFi ITC-308 Temperature Controller, we will offer 2 free units for USA.
> 
> WiFi ITC-308 is able to remote monitoring and controlling temperature , Pre-Wired Dual stage, heating and Cooling function, Support Amazon Alexa,Google Assistant,IFTTT
> ...


Thanks.
That would be a great gift.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Dec 17, 2019)

Count me in.  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Danno44 (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m in please, another great giveaway!


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 17, 2019)

Put me on your list Santa,
Happy Holidays


----------



## Cattoon (Dec 18, 2019)

Please enter me . I’ve been pleased with my inkbird thermometer and appreciate the customer service when I had a minor issue.


----------



## Johnny Ray (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks. Please enter me in your great giveaway.

Johnny Ray


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks for sure. Merry Christmas!

G


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 18, 2019)

Thanks for all your giveaways and supporting this forum.  I am in.


----------



## BandCollector (Dec 19, 2019)

Great gift form a great company. . . Thanks

Please count me in!

John


----------



## udaman (Dec 19, 2019)

i'am Canadian but i do have a US address u can ship to, i would love this.
i'am building a curing chamber right now and this would be a perfect.
Thx


----------



## forktender (Dec 20, 2019)

Please include me.
Thank you.


----------



## Hdgator6 (Dec 20, 2019)

Just found this and love to participate...


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 20, 2019)

Count me in!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## waynl (Dec 20, 2019)

Very nice of you to be in the giving spirit!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 21, 2019)

I am in as well. Merry Christmas!


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 21, 2019)

Did I win? Did I win?


----------



## ChuxPick (Dec 21, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Greetings from Inkbird. Hope you are all doing well. Christmas is coming, time to get a Christmas gift.
> We are doing a giveaway of our WiFi ITC-308 Temperature Controller, we will offer 2 free units for USA.
> 
> WiFi ITC-308 is able to remote monitoring and controlling temperature , Pre-Wired Dual stage, heating and Cooling function, Support Amazon Alexa,Google Assistant,IFTTT
> ...


Merry Christmas , and please count me in.


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks. Who won?


----------



## udaman (Dec 22, 2019)

they been a great sponsor give them some time ,, lol


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 22, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Thanks. Who won?


Will announce the winners today


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 23, 2019)

smokin peachey said:


> Thanks. Who won?


Looks like not us. lol


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 23, 2019)

DanMcG said:


> Looks like not us. lol


Good luck next time!


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 23, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi Giveaway for Inkbird WiFi ITC-308 Temperature Controller has ended. Thanks for friends who entered!! Winners are
> 
> MJB05615
> and
> ...


WOW! I WON!  HOW DO I CLAIM THE GIFT?  THANK YOU VERY MUCH, I AM VERY EXCITED.  THIS IS AN EXCELLENT CHRISTMAS GIFT.


----------



## Steve H (Dec 23, 2019)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 23, 2019)

great gift, congrats to the winners


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 23, 2019)

Congrats to winners! Nice gift for Christmas!!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Dec 24, 2019)

Congrats!! 

 MJB05615
  and  

 buffalobbqpete
   Please PM me your mailing info,thanks.


----------

